
NPM staffer forks Node again - jclulow
https://twitter.com/maybekatz/status/899756026538278913
======
whipoodle
Looks like some people wanted Rod Vagg removed (I don't know the reason why
ATM) but the TSC voted against it.

Well, governance issues were certainly the big reason iojs came about, but it
had more to do with node's lack of progress as a shipping software project. If
this new project is really going to turn out better than what node is doing,
great. Othwerwise, who knows!

~~~
hermanradtke
The why is here:
[https://github.com/nodejs/TSC/issues/310](https://github.com/nodejs/TSC/issues/310)

Beyond that, the last fork forced some positive changes. I hope this one does
the same.

~~~
nailer
Full details: main issue is that someone posted a link against CoCs, then
subsequently screenshotted abusive tweets they received:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:/...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://github.com/nodejs/TSC/issues/310)

------
eberkund
Why?

~~~
jclulow
I believe it is related to this:

[https://twitter.com/maybekatz/status/899744619784577025](https://twitter.com/maybekatz/status/899744619784577025)

